# el espacio que tiene asignado



## Uticens678

Ciao a tutti! In un testo che ho letto tempo fa (che parlava delle condizioni di lavoro presso la redazione di un giornale)
avevo trovato questa frase: "en la oficina cada redactor sabe el espacio que *tiene* asignado".
Ora, io questa frase la tradurrei così: "in ufficio ogni redattore sa [qual è] lo spazio che *ha *assegnato"; a questo punto però non capisco perché nel testo spagnolo ci sia "tiene asignado" e non "ha asignado", che pensavo essere la forma corretta, dato che di solito "avere+participio passato" in italiano corrisponde in spagnolo a "haber+participio pasado".
Ringrazio anticipatamente chiunque voglia provare a darmi una mano a chiarire il mio dubbio


----------



## Neuromante

Per che non è "haber + participio pasado" 
È "verbo tener + adjetivo"

Avere traduce i verbi "haber" e "tener", ma questi due verbi hanno significati assolutamente diversi. Haber è il verbo con cui si costruiscono le forme composte, cioè: Il verbo ausiliare. Tener invece no.

*Tengo* tres Rolls en el garaje y *tengo* un puesto *asignado *para cada uno de ellos

"Avere" in realtà sono due verbi diversi, con etimologie e significati diversi.Uno da origine ario e l´altro indostano, o qualcosa del genero. Se cerchi nel foro puoi trovare un antichissimo file, in torno al 2007, con un archivio collegato dove lo spiegano


----------



## Tomby

En la frase: "en la oficina cada redactor sabe el espacio que tiene asignado", si no estoy equivocado, _asignado_ es el participio del verbo _asignar_ y _tiene asignado_ es una "perífrasis de participio".
Usando el verbo _haber_ creo que se podría decir: "en la oficina cada redactor sabe el espacio que le han asignado".
Links que hablan del tema: uno y dos.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Uticens678

Gracias a los dos! Esta "equivalencia" ( osea "en la oficina cada redactor sabe el espacio que *tiene asignado *= "en la oficina cada redactor sabe el espacio que *le han asignado*") se puede aplicar con otras frases ? Por ejemplo: " a mi primo no le ha gustado la película que *tiene enseñada *" = "a mi primo no le ha gustado la película que *le han enseñado*" ?


----------



## Neuromante

No, no, no, no
Haber es un verbo
Tener es un verbo.
Haber y tener SON VERBOS COMPLETAMENTE DISTINTOS, CON SIGNIFICADOS DISTINTOS Y QUE JAMÁS SON INTERCAMBIABLES
Así de simple.
Tener implica posesión
Haber es un auxiliar, sólo un auxiliar y nada más que un auxiliar
Estás forzando el español para que responda alas reglas gramaticales del italiano.


Tiene enseñada; Ha in mostra/adiestrata
Le han enseñado: Li hanno mostrato


----------



## Uticens678

Gracias por contestar! 
Quisiera matizar algunos pormenores de mi pregunta, porque probablemente no me haya explicado lo suficiente claro.
Lo sé que haber y tener son verbos que tienen significados diferentes, y que en español funcionan más o menos como, por ejemplo, "avere" y "tenere" en napolitano (por ejemplo "aggio accattato na pizza"= "he comprado una pizza"= "ho comprato una pizza" VS "tengo pressa"= "tengo prisa"= "ho fretta"); lo que yo no acabo de entender es precisamente qué sentido atribuir a estos participios pasados con valor adjetival. Por ejemplo, según tengo entendido, en español como en italiano, el participio pasado de "pagar" significa "que ha sido pagado [por un agente no explícitado]", así que "pagado"="que ha sido pagado"; por otro lado, "tener" quiere decir más o menos poseer, osea "possedere" en italiano. Ahora bien, si yo traduzco "en la oficina cada redactor sabe el espacio que *tiene asignado**"*como " nell'ufficio ogni redattore sa lo spazio che possiede assegnato", ottengo una frase che in italiano suona male, credo ( ma non ne sono sicuro al 100%) perché in italiano il participio passato in funzione di aggettivo deve stare accanto al sostantivo che determina ( quindi la frase "ogni redattore sa lo spazio assegnato che ha/ possiede" suona molto meglio); però la traduzione riformulata come "nell'ufficio ogni redattore sa lo spazio che possiede che è stato assegnato ( utilizzando l'equivalenza "asignado=que ha sido asignado") è incompleta: manca il pronome dative "gli" ( perciò per essere corretta in italiano la frase dovrebbe essere "nell'ufficio ogni redattore sa lo spazio che possiede che *gli* è stato assegnato".
Ciò mi fa supporre due cose:
1) che questa struttura ("espacio que tiene asignado" = "espacio que posee que le han asignado" si possa applicare ad altri verbi ( e non so quali)
2) che in spagnolo si dà per scontato che in questa struttura il participio passato si riferisca al soggetto della frase principale, mentre in italiano è necessario il pronome "gli" ( in spagnolo "le"); in fatti nella sua traduzione 5-ht il pronome "gli" lo ha espresso:  





5-ht said:


> "In ufficio ogni redattore sa lo spazio assegnato*gli*"


Ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto che mi avete dato e per ogni possibile delucidazione futura 
Buona serata!!!


----------



## 5-ht

> "en la oficina cada redactor sabe el espacio que *tiene* asignado".


"In ufficio ogni redattore sa  lo spazio assegnatogli"


----------



## King Crimson

Capisco il tuo dubbio Uticens: poiché in italiano 'avere' non viene usato solo come ausiliare, se lo usiamo (per esprimere possesso) per tradurre la frase data dobbiamo introdurre anche il pronome "gli", che invece è assente nell'originale spagnolo. Inoltre c'è un'altra difficoltà: 'assegnare' è un verbo transitivo e quindi, traducendo letteralmente con 'avere', si ottiene qualcosa che non ha senso (sembra che ogni redattore abbia assegnato lo spazio a qualcun altro, non precisato).
Credo che le soluzioni siano solo due, una è quella che avete già individuato (usare una struttura passiva e introdurre il pronome 'gli' come complemento di termine). L'altra (se si vuole continuare a usare 'avere' per esprime possesso) potrebbe essere non tradurre letteralmente 'asignado' ma usare una perifrasi, per esempio _ogni redattore conosce lo spazio che ha a sua disposizione _(e, spingendosi ancora oltre, a questo punto si potrebbe eliminare anche 'che ha').


----------



## Uticens678

Ciao a tutti nuovamente! Mi è venuto un nuovo dubbio sulla costruzione _tener_ + _partícipio pasado_: secondo voi la frase (che ho inventato) "su padre le tiene reparado el coche" è : 1) corretta in spagnolo? 2) traducibile con "suo padre gli ha fatto riparare la macchina ( nel senso che un padre ha fatto in modo che una terza persona, ad esempio un meccanico, riparasse la macchina del figlio)? Grazie a tutti


----------



## Neuromante

Uticens678 said:


> Ciao a tutti nuovamente! Mi è venuto un nuovo dubbio sulla costruzione _tener_ + _partícipio pasado_: secondo voi la frase (che ho inventato) "su padre le tiene reparado el coche" è : 1) corretta in spagnolo? 2) traducibile con "suo padre gli ha fatto riparare la macchina ( nel senso che un padre ha fatto in modo che una terza persona, ad esempio un meccanico, riparasse la macchina del figlio)? Grazie a tutti




SI, la frase è corretta
NO, il senso è uno assolutamente diverso


Continui a non capire il verbo "tener". 
Questa frase significa che il padre si preoccupa di che la macchina sia pronto per il momento X, magari in stessa da dare le prove alla università e poter recarsi in vacanze subito, con una vecchia macchina ormai morente. Il senso che tu dai in italiano corrisponde a "Su padre le hizo areglar el coche" "Su padre ha hecho que le arreglen el coche"


----------



## Uticens678

Neuromante said:


> SI, la frase è corretta
> NO, il senso è uno assolutamente diverso
> 
> 
> Continui a non capire il verbo "tener".
> Questa frase significa che il padre si preoccupa di che la macchina sia pronto per il momento X, magari in stessa da dare le prove alla università e poter recarsi in vacanze subito, con una vecchia macchina ormai morente. Il senso che tu dai in italiano corrisponde a "Su padre le hizo areglar el coche" "Su padre ha hecho que le arreglen el coche"



Anzitutto, grazie per aver risposto; dalla spiegazione che mi hai dato mi sembra di capire che in questa frase _tener + p.p._ esprime che il padre in questione si assicura ( fa sì che / fa in modo che / _hace que_) che sia tutto a posto con la macchina del figlio, ma non c'è nessuna sfumatura di anteriorità; ho capito bene questa volta? Un'altra cosa che non ho ancora capito: per come è scritta la frase, è il padre stesso che ripara personalmente la macchina o potrebbe averlo fatto fare ad un'altra persona? Grazie ancora e buona serata!


----------



## Neuromante

Nessuno. 
Il padre si preocupa che la macchina, dopo essere riparata, continui a essere pronta per il suo uso., Non c´è nemmeno un nesso fra il padre e la riparazione. Perfettamente si la poteva trovare per caso ancora a posto dieci anni doppi la riparazione, ma questo è un problema da la frase, non dal verbo "tener" ma dal verbi "reparar/arreglar".
Ti cambio la frase.

*Su padre le tenía preparado el coche (En la puerta del hotel)*

Qua è più chiaro. Il padre si preocupa che la macchina sia pronta nella porta... basta. Magari il figlio parte per il viaggio0 di nozze ed è una sorpresa sistemata per telefono, magari si è sentito male in un viaggio , telefonato a casa e il padre si è preoccupato di fargli arriva una macchina, magari sono in viaggio insieme e il padre e andato a riprendersi la acchita e il figlio nel frattempo portava giù le valigie. 
Il discorso ne ha tre informazione:
La macchina è nella porta. 
Il padre si è occupato che fosse li
Tutto questo è pronto nel momento in cui serve



Nel tuo esempio manca il contesto, ma è chiaro che non può essere "fargli riparare la macchina da qualcuno", perché in spagnolo il contesto C´È ed è temporale "cuando/quando"


----------



## Uticens678

Neuromante said:


> Nessuno.
> Il padre si preocupa che la macchina, dopo essere riparata, continui a essere pronta per il suo uso., Non c´è nemmeno un nesso fra il padre e la riparazione. Perfettamente si la poteva trovare per caso ancora a posto dieci anni doppi la riparazione, ma questo è un problema da la frase, non dal verbo "tener" ma dal verbi "reparar/arreglar".
> Ti cambio la frase.
> 
> *Su padre le tenía preparado el coche (En la puerta del hotel)*
> 
> Qua è più chiaro. Il padre si preocupa che la macchina sia pronta nella porta... basta. Magari il figlio parte per il viaggio0 di nozze ed è una sorpresa sistemata per telefono, magari si è sentito male in un viaggio , telefonato a casa e il padre si è preoccupato di fargli arriva una macchina, magari sono in viaggio insieme e il padre e andato a riprendersi la acchita e il figlio nel frattempo portava giù le valigie.
> Il discorso ne ha tre informazione:
> La macchina è nella porta.
> Il padre si è occupato che fosse li
> Tutto questo è pronto nel momento in cui serve
> 
> 
> 
> Nel tuo esempio manca il contesto, ma è chiaro che non può essere "fargli riparare la macchina da qualcuno", perché in spagnolo il contesto C´È ed è temporale "cuando/quando"



Vuelvo a agradecerte la ayuda; me he dado cuenta de que tu respuesta contenía algunos errores en la parte en italiano, así que he intentando corregirlos; si he interpretado lo que has escrito de forma equivocada, no te hagas nigún problema en corregirme por tu vez   ...
¿ Podrías darme, por ejemplo, una explicación ( parecida a la que me acabas de escribir con respecto a la frase *Su padre le tenía preparado el coche en la puerta del hotel *) del significado de una frase como _Su padre le tenía reparado el coche _? Ti chiedo scusa se sono noioso con queste domande ma ci tengo davvero a capire questa struttura, visto che la sento usare spessissimo in spagnolo e quindi credo sia non dico fonadamentale ma comunque mooolto importante. Grazie ancora e buona serata



Neuromante said:


> Nessuno.-> *¿ A qué se refiere?*
> Il padre si preoc*c*upa che la macchina, dopo essere *stata* riparata, continui a essere pronta per *l'*uso., Non c´è nemmeno un nesso fra il padre e la riparazione. La *si* poteva *perfettamente* trovare per caso (*magari?*) ancora a posto dieci anni doppi (*dopo*?)la riparazione, ma questo è un problema *de*lla frase, non d*el* verbo "tener" ma d*e*i verbi "reparar/arreglar".
> Ti cambio la frase.
> 
> *Su padre le tenía preparado el coche (En la puerta del hotel)*
> 
> Qua è più chiaro. Il padre si preo*c*cupa che la macchina sia pronta nella porta (*davanti alla porta?*).. *e* basta. Magari il figlio parte per il viaggio di nozze ed è una sorpresa sistemata per telefono (*?*) magari si è sentito male in un viaggio , *ha* telefonato a casa e il padre si è preoccupato di fargli arriva*re* una macchina, magari sono in viaggio insieme e il padre e andato a riprendersi la *macchina* e il figlio nel frattempo portava giù le valigie.
> Il discorso ne ha tre *di* informazion*i*:
> La macchina è *davanti alla* porta.
> Il padre si è occupato che fosse li
> Tutto questo è pronto nel momento in cui serve
> 
> 
> 
> Nel tuo esempio manca il contesto, ma è chiaro che non può essere "fargli riparare la macchina da qualcuno", perché in spagnolo il contesto C´È ed è temporale "cuando/quando"



Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: in base a quanto forse ho capito di quello che hai scritto, *su padre le tenía reparado el coche en la puerta del hotel *fornirebbe allo stesso tempo tre informazioni: 1) La macchina è davanti alla porta.
2) Il padre si è occupato che fosse li
3) la macchina è riparata/aggiustata
Giusto?


----------



## Neuromante

No, esa frase no tiene sentido. Si alguien la dijera la respiest que recibiría sería del tipo: "A, vale >¿Y qué me quieres decir?"
¿"Reparado"?  Yo he usado el adjetivo "preparado", es decir "pronto".

Estás mezclando verbos y adjetivos, el verbo "haber" con el verbo "tener", construcciones idiomáticas del español con gramática italiana. Y estás intentando forzarlo todo para que encaje según la lengua italiana, cuando no es italiano. No vas a poder usar el verbo "tener" para lo que tú quieres, no se puede.


A tus correcciones:
"Nessuno" se refiere a quien ha reparado el coche: No viene a cuento quien lo haya hecho, no es información que tenga que ver con la frase, porque la frase no va del arreglo del coche Y no, no va a ir de eso, no lo preguntes.

El "basta" no lleva "e" delante. No es que el padre se haya ocupado sólo de que esté en la puerta, es que no habría más contenido en la frase, no dice nada más.

No va ningún "magari"


El resto fueron errores de teclado, algún despiste y un poco de falta de práctica (Y mi empeño con liar "Di" Y "Da")

Tu frase "Su padre le tenía reparado el coche" es, correctamente estructurada, aunque tú no lo has puesto mal: "Su padre le tenia el coche reparado"

Es decir "¿Qué le tenía?"--- El coche
¿Cómo se lo tenía?---- Reparado

Es decir: "Reparado" no es un verbo, es un adjetivo.

Es decir: "Suo padre li aveva la machina pronta", incluyendo tu error de construcción; que en italiano es al contrario que en español. O "uo padre li avveva pronta la machina" con el orden correcto EN italiano 

No hay ningún verbo "reparar" en la frase, salvo que empecemos a hablar de adjetivación del verbo, claro.


----------



## Uticens678

Neuromante said:


> Tu frase "Su padre le tenía reparado el coche" es, correctamente estructurada, aunque tú no lo has puesto mal: "Su padre le tenia el coche reparado"
> 
> Es decir "¿Qué le tenía?"--- El coche
> ¿Cómo se lo tenía?---- Reparado
> 
> Es decir: "Reparado" no es un verbo, es un adjetivo.
> 
> Es decir: "Suo padre li aveva la machina pronta", incluyendo tu error de construcción; que en italiano es al contrario que en español. O "uo padre li avveva pronta la machina" con el orden correcto EN italiano
> 
> No hay ningún verbo "reparar" en la frase, salvo que empecemos a hablar de adjetivación del verbo, claro.


Grazie! Comunque... In italiano non si dice né "suo padre *g*li aveva la macchina pronta" né "suo padre *g*li aveva pronta la macchina"; non è una questione di ordine delle parole, una costruzione del genere non esiste proprio. Faccio fatica a capire questa costruzione dello spagnolo proprio perché in italiano manca. L'unica costruzione simile che mi è venuta mente è "tenere + participio passato"; siccome in italiano (standard) *tenere* vuol dire sia "_sujetar_" sia "_mantener_" (in alcuni casi) sia "_quedarse con algo_", non credo che la perifrasi italiana abbia lo stesso significato di quella spagnola.



Neuromante said:


> Es decir "¿Qué le tenía?"--- El coche
> ¿Cómo se lo tenía?---- Reparado



Questo passaggio purtroppo non l'ho capito: cosa vuol dire "¿Qué le tenía?"? Perché la traduzione letterale sarebbe "Cosa gli aveva?", ma in italiano una frase del genere non ha senso: non è possibile "avere qualcosa* a qualcun altro* " .


----------



## Neuromante

Uticens678 said:


> Questo passaggio purtroppo non l'ho capito: cosa vuol dire "¿Qué le tenía?"? Perché la traduzione letterale sarebbe "Cosa gli aveva?", ma in italiano una frase del genere non ha senso: non è possibile "avere qualcosa* a qualcun altro* " .



No, mira, no.

No intentes decirme que una frase en español, una frase que , de hecho, es un recurso a la hora de estudiar gramática ESPAÑOLA, no tiene sentido. Me estás diciendo que TODOS los profesores de español, de no sé cuantos países en el mundo, llevan MÁS DE UN SIGLO, si no es que tres, diciendo tonterías en su propio idioma ¿a la hora de enseñase la gramática?. Y simplemente ¿por que a ti no te funciona en italiano?


Lo dejo: Ha sido muy divertido pero no estoy para que me intenten forzar a justificar mi idioma en otro idioma. Repásate TOOOOODO loque ya te he puesto,m que hay de sobra si es que de verdad te importa lo más mínimo tu "duda"... y adiós muy buenas.


----------



## Uticens678

Neuromante said:


> No, mira, no.
> 
> No intentes decirme que una frase en español, una frase que , de hecho, es un recurso a la hora de estudiar gramática ESPAÑOLA, no tiene sentido. Me estás diciendo que TODOS los profesores de español, de no sé cuantos países en el mundo, llevan MÁS DE UN SIGLO, si no es que tres, diciendo tonterías en su propio idioma ¿a la hora de enseñase la gramática?. Y simplemente ¿por que a ti no te funciona en italiano?
> 
> 
> Lo dejo: Ha sido muy divertido pero no estoy para que me intenten forzar a justificar mi idioma en otro idioma. Repásate TOOOOODO loque ya te he puesto,m que hay de sobra si es que de verdad te importa lo más mínimo tu "duda"... y adiós muy buenas.


Ma ci mancherebbe! Non me metto in dubbio che abbia senso in spagnolo, figurati . Stavo provando a tradurre la frase spagnola in italiano letteralmente ( cioè parola per parola) e la traduzione letterale in italiano non è corretta.

Non mi funziona perché in italiano avere è un sinonimo di possedere; se una persona possiede una cosa la possiede per se stessa, non per un'altra persona. Esempio: io ho una casa = io possiedo una casa = una casa è mia. Gli vuol dire "a lui", quindi io _gli_ ho una casa = io ho una casa _a lui_ = io possiedo una casa _a lui_ (  ) ; rispetto ad una frase del genere verrebbe da chiedersi: _ma questa casa la possiedi tu o la possiede lui_?.

Quisiera aclarar una cosa: yo no tengo ninguna intención de "forzar el español para que responda a la gramática del italiano"; ni mucho menos. Lo que hay es una estructura gramatical de un idioma que no es el mío, cuyo funcionamiento todavía, y pese a que haya pasado un montón de tiempo desde que abrí este hilo, no acabo de entender. Simplemente estoy intentando comparar unas estructuras lingüísticas que sí existen en italiano y que me parecen que un poquito tengan que ver con esa perífrasis española para encontrar las diferencias que existen entre ellas, con la única finalidad de entenderla. No tengo ninguna duda sobre el hecho de que el nivel de conocimiento del español de quienes me contestáis es infinitamente mayor que el mío; a fin de cuentas los hablantes nativos sois vosotros 
Grazie ancora e buona serata!


----------



## Neuromante

No hay ninguna perífrasis, no hay un verbo "tener" que se parezca ni remotamente al verbo "haber". Entre otras cosas porque "Haber" es un verbo que se usa SOLO para la construcción de las formas compuestas, un verbo AUXILIAR. Estás llamando  "formas verbales" a ADJETIVOS y todo eso insistiendo una y otra vez en hacer referencias al italiano, a identificar "haber" y "tener" como si fueran intercambiables por que en italiano *crees* que lo son. Te lo he explicado una y otra vez, los ,olivos por los que no funciona e insistes una y otra vez en poner frases, a ver si "esta vez es la buena" ¿Y me dices que no estás intentando hacer que el español se ajuste al italiano? ¿Cuando ya te he dicho que son ADJETIVOS y tú vuelves a insistir en llamarlos VERBOS? ¿Cuando te he explicado que responden a la pregunta "¿A quien se lo tienes X?" y me largas algo tan surrealista como que esa pregunta no tiene sentido en italiano? Anoche vi que te defiendes en alemán ¿a ti se te ocurriría decirle a un alemán que la pregunta "Wohin geht es?" no tiene sentido en italiano? NO, ¿VERDAD? Pues esa pregunta sirve para EXACTAMENTE para lo mismo que "Qué le tiene? " en español EXACTAMENTE PARA LO MISMO,


ESE "REPARADO" ES UN COMPLEMENTO CIRCUNSTANCIAL DE MODO, OLVIDATE DE TUS VERBOS AUXILIARES, TUS VERBOS ITALIANOS, TUS PERÍFRASIS, TUS FALSOS AMIGOS

Atención sorpresa "Avere-haber" y "avere-tener" NO SON EL MISMO VERBO, ni en italiano, ni en inglés, ni, al menos, en alemán. Está en un hilo de hace una década. Son verbos distintos, de origen distinto, de etimología y evolución distintas, de troncos lingüísticos distintos, y en origen se escribían y pronunciaban de forma distinta y en italiano -Ese "avere-tener"- es una contaminación del alemán. 
Y no, no voy a mirarme los cuatro mil hilos de hace diez años para buscarte la información


----------



## Uticens678

Neuromante said:


> No hay ninguna perífrasis, no hay un verbo "tener" que se parezca ni remotamente al verbo "haber". Entre otras cosas porque "Haber" es un verbo que se usa SOLO para la construcción de las formas compuestas, un verbo AUXILIAR. Estás llamando  "formas verbales" a ADJETIVOS y todo eso insistiendo una y otra vez en hacer referencias al italiano, a identificar "haber" y "tener" como si fueran intercambiables por que en italiano *crees* que lo son. Te lo he explicado una y otra vez, los ,olivos por los que no funciona e insistes una y otra vez en poner frases, a ver si "esta vez es la buena" ¿Y me dices que no estás intentando hacer que el español se ajuste al italiano? ¿Cuando ya te he dicho que son ADJETIVOS y tú vuelves a insistir en llamarlos VERBOS? ¿Cuando te he explicado que responden a la pregunta "¿A quien se lo tienes X?" y me largas algo tan surrealista como que esa pregunta no tiene sentido en italiano? Anoche vi que te defiendes en alemán ¿a ti se te ocurriría decirle a un alemán que la pregunta "Wohin geht es?" no tiene sentido en italiano? NO, ¿VERDAD? Pues esa pregunta sirve para EXACTAMENTE para lo mismo que "Qué le tiene? " en español EXACTAMENTE PARA LO MISMO,
> 
> 
> ESE "REPARADO" ES UN COMPLEMENTO CIRCUNSTANCIAL DE MODO, OLVIDATE DE TUS VERBOS AUXILIARES, TUS VERBOS ITALIANOS, TUS PERÍFRASIS, TUS FALSOS AMIGOS
> 
> Atención sorpresa "Avere-haber" y "avere-tener" NO SON EL MISMO VERBO, ni en italiano, ni en inglés, ni, al menos, en alemán. Está en un hilo de hace una década. Son verbos distintos, de origen distinto, de etimología y evolución distintas, de troncos lingüísticos distintos, y en origen se escribían y pronunciaban de forma distinta y en italiano -Ese "avere-tener"- es una contaminación del alemán.
> Y no, no voy a mirarme los cuatro mil hilos de hace diez años para buscarte la información



Pues... Intento explicar mi punto de vista de otra forma. Premisa: en muchos dialectos del sur de Italia pasa lo mismo que en español, osea que se emplea "haber" como auxiliar para la formación de los tiempos compuestos y "tener" como verbo que expresa la posesión: por ejemplo, en napolitano (habla que no domino),_ he entendido_ = "*aggio*"capito , mientras que _tengo una casa_ = *tengo* 'na casa. En alemán, inglés, francés, portugués (con algunas exepciones ) y italiano estándar, en cambio, el mismo verbo suele tener los dos significados.  
En cuanto a *[¿Cuando te he explicado que responden a la pregunta "¿A quien se lo tienes X?" y me largas algo tan surrealista como que esa pregunta no tiene sentido en italiano?] *tengo la sospecha de que haya un malentendido: yo no pongo en duda que "A quien se lo tiene x" tiene sentido en español, solo que yo no soy capaz de traducirla en italiano ( de paso: podrías decirme qué quiere decir ¿A quien se lo tienes X? Mi intento de traducción es "A chi glielo ha x", pero como esta frase en italiano no está correcta, quizá puedas enseñarme la traducción correcta).


----------



## Neuromante

Todas y cada una de las cosas que se te podrían responder a tu último mensaje están respondidas entre dos y cinco veces en mis mensajes anteriores, a empezar del PRIMERO. Busca tú las respuestas.


Solo volverte a escribir que el verbo "avere" con el significado de "haber" y el verbo "avere" con el significado de "tener" SON DOS VERBOS DISTINTOS en italiano ¿La explicación? También está arriba.

Dejo la "conversación"


----------



## Uticens678

Neuromante said:


> Todas y cada una de las cosas que se te podrían responder a tu último mensaje están respondidas entre dos y cinco veces en mis mensajes anteriores, a empezar del PRIMERO. Busca tú las respuestas.
> 
> 
> Solo volverte a escribir que el verbo "avere" con el significado de "haber" y el verbo "avere" con el significado de "tener" SON DOS VERBOS DISTINTOS en italiano ¿La explicación? También está arriba.
> 
> Dejo la "conversación"


No te preocupes, nadie te obliga a quedar, si te has cansado de contestar está bien igual. Te vuelvo a agradecer tus aportaciones y ojalá haya otro _forero_ que pueda ayudarme. Buenas noches.

Torno su questo thread perché ci sono ancora tanti punti che non mi sono chiari...
Li elenco qui di seguito:
Non ho capito alcune parti delle risposte che mi ha dato Neuromante; ad esempio non ho capito
1) Cosa volesse dire quando ha scritto


Neuromante said:


> Tiene enseñada; Ha in mostra/adiestrata


2) Cosa vuol dire


Neuromante said:


> "¿Qué le tenía?"--- El coche


3) In che senso


Neuromante said:


> Atención sorpresa "Avere-haber" y "avere-tener" NO SON EL MISMO VERBO, ni en italiano, ni en inglés, ni, al menos, en alemán. Está en un hilo de hace una década. Son verbos distintos, de origen distinto, de etimología y evolución distintas, de troncos lingüísticos distintos, y en origen se escribían y pronunciaban de forma distinta y en italiano -Ese "avere-tener"- es una contaminación del alemán.


perché a quanto ne so in italiano il verbo _avere_ deriva dal verbo HABEO del latino sia con il valore di verbo che esprime il possesso sia con il valore di ausiliare (e quest'ultimo valore sarebbe un'evoluzione romanza, assente in latino), mentre la rianalisi di TENEO come verbo che esprime il possesso e di HABEO come ausiliare sarebbero state delle innovazioni avvenute in diversi punti dell Romània continua, ad esempio in spagnolo ed in molte parlate del meridione italiano, ma comunque innovazioni, quindi fenomeni estranei al latino. O no?
Grazie ancora una volta a tutti e buona giornata !


----------



## Uticens678

Un saluto a tutti! Riprendo questa discussione per verificare se alla fine qualcosa ne ho capito, in particolare delle moltissime risposte che mi ha dato Neuromante (che ringrazio nuovamente per il tempo che aveva dedicato a rispondermi in questo thread). Visto che


Neuromante said:


> Questa frase significa che il padre si preoccupa di che la macchina sia pronto per il momento X, magari in stessa da dare le prove alla università e poter recarsi in vacanze subito, con una vecchia macchina ormai morente


e non


Neuromante said:


> "Su padre le hizo areglar el coche" "Su padre ha hecho que le arreglen el coche"


 che in italiano sarebbe "suo padre gli fece sistemare la macchina", "suo padre ha fatto in modo che gli sistemino la macchina"; quindi propongo come traduzione di _Su padre le tenía reparado el coche _la seguente: _suo_ _padre faceva in modo che la macchina rimanesse riparata_, ossia letteralmente "_su padre hacía que el coche permanecera reparado_", che immagino in spagnolo sia una frase bruttissima ma che credo trasmetta l'idea che il padre non è in nessuno modo entrato a far parte del processo di riparazione della macchina, nel senso che non l'ha né riparata lui stesso né ha fatto in modo che qualcuno la riparasse: la macchina era già riparata, quello che lui ha fatto è stato assicurarsi che non venisse danneggiata o comunque continuasse ad essere com'era dopo che era stata riparata.
Vi ringrazio per ogni contributo.


----------



## Uticens678

Ciao a tutti! C'è per caso qualcuno che può rispondere alla mia (vecchia) domanda? Grazie in anticipo!


----------

